
Feedy: RSS Feed fetching framework for Python3 - c-bata
https://github.com/c-bata/feedy
======
c-bata
Hi! I created and released a package named Feedy for collecting and processing
the data from RSS feed. For example, If you want to collect images on CNN
Website, creating main.py:

    
    
        from feedy import Feedy
        from bs4 import BeautifulSoup
    
        app = Feedy('feedy.dat')  # store last fetched time
    
        @app.add('http://rss.cnn.com/rss/edition.rss')
        def cnn(info, body):
            soup = BeautifulSoup(body, "html.parser")
            for x in soup.find_all('img'):
                print(x['src'])    
    
        if __name__ == '__main__':
            app.run()
    

And executing:

    
    
        $ feedy main.py app
        http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/160527045216-obama-hiroshima-speech-live-00000000-large-169.jpg
        data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhEAAJAJEAAAAAAP///////wAAACH5BAEAAAIALAAAAAAQAAkAAAIKlI+py+0Po5yUFQA7
        http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/160527045216-obama-hiroshima-speech-live-00000000-large-169.jpg
        data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhEAAJAJEAAAAAAP///////wAAACH5BAEAAAIALAAAAAAQAAkAAAIKlI+py+0Po5yUFQA7
        http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/160525104025-01-obama-asia-0525-large-169.jpg
        :
        :
    

If you are interested, please read README.md. And If you have some requests
for this package, please tell me. I'll improve this package as soon as I can.
(◕‿◕)

